# breeders in VA/ DC/ MD



## cleex1004 (Aug 2, 2008)

I am looking for a reputable maltese breeder in the DC metro area. If you know of anyone, please let me know. Thanks!


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

WELCOME TO THE SM GROUP!!! GLAD TO HAVE YOU.

On the American Maltese Association list of breeders is one or two from VA and a the same for MD.
Just because they are AMA members doesn't mean all is well. Be sure to do your homework on your chosen breeders.
Http://www.americanmaltese.org 

Do you have a sex preference? Do you have a set price range? Are you against shipping?


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I would encourage you to look outside that area.


----------



## 1malt4me (Oct 6, 2006)

QUOTE (cleex1004 @ Aug 1 2008, 10:58 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=614734


> I am looking for a reputable maltese breeder in the DC metro area. If you know of anyone, please let me know. Thanks![/B]


There are a few breeders in PA that are within 4 hours of the areas you mentioned. They are several good breeders in the PA area, check into those.


----------



## Kissi's Mom (Apr 21, 2006)

QUOTE (cleex1004 @ Aug 1 2008, 11:58 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=614734


> I am looking for a reputable maltese breeder in the DC metro area. If you know of anyone, please let me know. Thanks![/B]


I purchased my Kissi from Mystique Maltese in Providence Forge, Va. and I would absolutely recommend Susan (the breeder)
to anyone interested in a maltese. If she does not have any pups she may be able to recommend someone who does (or will).
I talked with her vet before purchasing from her and he told me she was probably the most reputable and consciencious (sp?)breeder he had ever delt with. She is always ready to help if I have a concern.

good luck,
Linda


----------



## cleex1004 (Aug 2, 2008)

Thank you so much for all your help and messages, i am currently looking at 4 breeders and I will definately keep everyone posted! If anyone has anymore info, please feel free to send me a message. Thanks again!


----------



## kingregis (Jul 24, 2008)

there is someone in stafford who is reputable. De-by Maltese. I'm sure she shows and have seen her dogs at shows. She is also with the Greater Fredericksburg Kennel Club.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

QUOTE (kingregis @ Aug 6 2008, 07:01 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=616665


> there is someone in stafford who is reputable. De-by Maltese. I'm sure she shows and have seen her dogs at shows. She is also with the Greater Fredericksburg Kennel Club.[/B]


I see that this is your very first post. Welcome to SM!

Are you a show breeder, also? Just wondering since your username is King Regis ... Isn't that the name of a Malt shown by De-by ?


----------



## kingregis (Jul 24, 2008)

Yes I am a show breeder. Thank you for the welcome! As a show breeder we are always trying to bred for health and conformation. I show with pride.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

QUOTE (kingregis @ Aug 7 2008, 09:27 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=616846


> Yes I am a show breeder. Thank you for the welcome! As a show breeder we are always trying to bred for health and conformation. I show with pride.[/B]


We have quite a few show breeders who are active members here. We'd love to know more about who you are, etc.


----------

